# Tanked on animal planet



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

anyone seen that show?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, alot of us watched it last season. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

the show doesn't really have anything to do with caring for tanks, fish, plants, etc...
but I'm a former New Yorker now living in the boon docks of Minnesota, and I think it's a hoot in a hat.


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

It's pretty neat to see some of the tanks and ideas they come up with. The one with the beer keg tank was cool.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea it seems like this season they are getting into a little more of the technical and fish care aspects which is good, but you gotta figure most people dont want to hear that they like to see big, shiny, fancy tanks that blow your mind. I keep my DVR set for sat night so I dont miss it. Have to admit I wouldnt mind working there one bit.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the shows pretty cool. The only thing i think would be cooler is if all of their marine tanks that they do, didnt have fake coral inserts. I think it would be much more interesting if they did more natural tanks for clients


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently saw a commercial on national geographic wild for an upcoming show called Fish Tank Kings. Looks to be in the same vein as Tanked, should be interesting to see what differences there are between the two shows.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't stand that show. At first I was sort of excited to see a show that relayed our hobby to the masses. I liked their ideas for tanks .....but that is where it ended. It's all about how the tank looks not about how to take care of the fish. I see them put about a thousand dollars worth of saltwater fish in a tank that they just set up....it just makes me cringe to think about how those fish are going to be dead in a few days. They don't take the time to cycle the tanks. On one episode they poured in a bunch of sand.....waited for it to settle....then added a bunch of sharks and rays in to what looked to be about 120g.:jaw: I wonder how many fish they have killed for the sake of a mediocre show.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I gave it a chance for a couple episodes, and watch the reruns sometimes when I'm bored, but I wasn't impressed. It's always nice to see more mainstream exposure for the hobby, but they don't seem to care much about the fish. For instance there was that episode where they made the skateboard ramp tank. Yeah, it's an interesting engineering puzzle to make an acrylic tank capable of supporting the weight and abuses of a moving skateboarder, but how do you think the fish feel about being skated on? They're going to be freaked out and stressed into sickness.

That, and the artificial decor really grates on me. It's not even very nice looking fake coral...


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't really like the show for a few different reasons:
They don't seem to be very knowledgeable on the fish they put in their tanks. They don't think about stocking, and just add a lot of random fish. They have only used real corals once on the show. They fill time with random pranks and dumb stuff that isn't even fish related.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

maxwellag said:


> They fill time with random pranks and dumb stuff that isn't even fish related.


That's about right, it's just like all the other "reality" shows out there. A bunch of crazy stuff happening with most probably being setup.

However, the show IMO isn't to bad to for what it is, it's not on my DVR list though. One thing I think they do know more about the fish than the show portrays; when they're at the wholesalers I think that is for show to have the people there help with fish selections and talk about their care etc..

The fake coral I think is just what most of their clients are wanting, although it would be much better to see live.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Fish Tank Kings is much better, they actually give thought to the stocking and fishes' wellbeing. 

The most recent commercials for Tanked made me cringe to see it. They set up a tank with flashing lights and huge speakers on either side of the tank. The fish have got to be freaked out and stressed to be in something like that.

On FTK, they set up an aquarium at a baseball stadium and they double glassed it so that the fish wouldn't feel the shock if it got hit with stuff. Still not ideal but at least they did something to help prevent stress.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> I can't stand that show. At first I was sort of excited to see a show that relayed our hobby to the masses. I liked their ideas for tanks .....but that is where it ended. It's all about how the tank looks not about how to take care of the fish. I see them put about a thousand dollars worth of saltwater fish in a tank that they just set up....it just makes me cringe to think about how those fish are going to be dead in a few days. They don't take the time to cycle the tanks. On one episode they poured in a bunch of sand.....waited for it to settle....then added a bunch of sharks and rays in to what looked to be about 120g.:jaw: I wonder how many fish they have killed for the sake of a mediocre show.


Are u for real with this hahaa! Dude obviously they are jump starting these tanks with cycled filter media and water. And it's ABSOLUTELY EDITED. I feel worse about how the public "like u" for example. assume that thats normal aquarium protocol when really have there own process. Therefore the thousands of tanks people are destroying and killing there fish attempting I recreate what thy have seen on animal planet.

Its comical that u assume they lose all there fish! obviously they run a business and a successful one at that. It would just be bad business not to mention financially retarded to lose money and just have to re stock it for your customer.

My bone to pick with them is the tanks are so extraordinarily tacky! And the "coral" are all coral inserts. With are aesthetically pleasing but well fake an ugly. Some projects are amazing and others are a bust!


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow. That was kind of an aggressive response.

But at least two of the tanks featured on the show have ended up on Ebay. If the tanks worked out, why would that have happened?


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks? Aggressive? I was just saying. Not trying to put them down or hurt there feelings. It's just common sense 1. it's reality tv (scripted) 2. Why would purposely destroy animals that they are presenting to their customers. And I'm sure there are contracts that are made for these tanks. I mean these people who are recieving tanks are spending SOME SERIOUS PAPER! Not some schmuck trying to keep a Betta


----------

